# Fast Growing Multinodular Goiters-HELP



## stlthyroid

Hi,
I am a 36 year old male, who was diagnosed last week with multinodular goiters, the largest of which is over 3.5 CM, directly on the front of my neck, below my adams apple. My blood work came back normal, but I have had many unexplained symptoms for the past six months, Those symptoms are High levels of anxiety, a feeling of not being well, loss of appetite, fogginess, frequent urination, sudden development of panic attacks.

My TSH is .80, my T3 is a 3.9. I have a FNA biopsy this week.

The general practioner is telling me that my thyroid is functioning normally, despite the 7 goiters I have growing in my throat, the largest of which is visible when looking at me. Something doesn't feel right here.

Can anybody help me, is it possible that this multinodular goiter is causing some of these symptoms? Where do I go from here!!


----------



## Andros

stlthyroid said:


> Hi,
> I am a 36 year old male, who was diagnosed last week with multinodular goiters, the largest of which is over 3.5 CM, directly on the front of my neck, below my adams apple. My blood work came back normal, but I have had many unexplained symptoms for the past six months, Those symptoms are High levels of anxiety, a feeling of not being well, loss of appetite, fogginess, frequent urination, sudden development of panic attacks.
> 
> My TSH is .80, my T3 is a 3.9. I have a FNA biopsy this week.
> 
> The general practioner is telling me that my thyroid is functioning normally, despite the 7 goiters I have growing in my throat, the largest of which is visible when looking at me. Something doesn't feel right here.
> 
> Can anybody help me, is it possible that this multinodular goiter is causing some of these symptoms? Where do I go from here!!


Hi and welcome. Sorry for the reason you sought us out though.

In the future, lab ranges will be so appreciated as different labs do in fact use different ranges.

Well.........................I am very very glad you are having FNA. Cancer is a possibility.
It sounds to me like you might be on the hyper side and unfortunately, especially in males, hyper and cancer are bedfellows. Fast growing is another tip off.

Here is credible information on that.

men more likely to have cancer than women
http://www.umm.edu/endocrin/thytum.htm

http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html

These tests would be very extremely important.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Here is info on TSI which is listed above.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

When this sort of thing happens, it is not unusual for the "basic" thyroid panel (TSH, T4, T3) to come back normal because there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies. Each one offsets the other thus skewing the above labs. That is why the above labs are important.

Here is a good place to help explain some of the various basic labs.......
Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

Please let us know the results of your FNA. What day are you scheduled in? In the meantime, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for all of this.

Remember one thing: "Knowledge removes fear!" Learn as much as you can. I am sorry that life has taken you off track here but rest assured that you will come through this. We have many many here who have had similar experiences and they are now doing just fine.


----------



## stlthyroid

The normal range for TSH range is .20 to 4.0.

Mine was .80

T3 range was .25 to 4.4. Mine was a 3.9

The thing that scares me is that this main goiter was not visible six months ago, and now its slightly larger than a golfball. I've had one ultrasound, and they told me I had multinodular goiters, I think 8 in all, with seven of them over 2cm. My FNA is this wednesday. I am seeing an otolaryngologist who specializes in thyroid disorders, and he is giving me the "lets wait and see what the FNA turns up, and we will go from there". I just wish somebody would be honest with me and say, hey, given all these symptoms, and the fast growing mass in your neck, its looking like we are probably going to have to take out your thyroid and all of these goiters.

I also have an autoimmune disease(vitiligo) but the doctors don't seem to pay that a lot of credence.

Pretty damn scared right now


----------



## NCRedhead

Dear Stlthyroid: Sounds like you could use a really big hug. These issues can be scary for sure. I had panic attacks in my early 30s and it was horrible. Just know that this is a very supportive community here... and we want to hear back from you on what happens.


----------



## Lopnslo2

STLthyroid: Andro's has good info, she's way more up on this stuff than I am. I'm new, but... My symptoms were similar, in fact, I'd gone to see a nurse practitioner who specialized in brain drugs to see about antidepressants. She thought I might be bi-polar b/c of the cycle of anxiety, depression and my main complaint, extreme fatigue. The "usual" tests for thyroid function came back normal (TSH, T4), but the NP also tested for antibodies, which revealed I likely had Hashimotos thyroiditus. She referred me to an endo who discovered nodules. He took ultrasounds for measurements, put me on synthoid and said come back in 2 months. At that follow up apt, he found that one of the cysts had doubled in size and one of the nodules was growing rapidly as well. So he turned me immediately over to the surgeon. He didn't do the FNA b/c one was hard to get to and he said, why bother if they're growing that fast. Plus, I have a family history of thyroid cancer. So Surgeon said "yup, needs to come out" but he wasn't nearly as concerned as the Endo. Nonetheless, we scheduled to have it out the next week and I'm SO HAPPY I DID! I feel better than I have in years! Nothing like having a gland in your body that has hit the "self destruct" button to drag you down. I don't know that this will be your story, but I wanted to let you know my experience. Hopefully it'll give you some info and help you not be afraid.

Also, Andros has some good links. Also, I really like this website. They have a lot of info on different types of nodules and thyroid dieseases. Just watch out for the "interesting cases" links b/c there are photos of actual patients, and their thyroids, right on the surgery table! But I found the rest of the info very helpful (and no, I'm not a client/patient or otherwise affiliated with the host site, just one I thought was good).

Hope this helps. Hang in there!!!
http://www.thyroidcancer.com/hashimotos-thyroiditis.html
KS


----------



## Lopnslo2

I should add... when I said "this site" I meant the link I posted (http://www.thyroidcancer.com/hashimotos-thyroiditis.html). 
That said "THIS" site, the message boards, is great also. They really helped calm my fears and are a fountain of information! 
KS


----------



## lavender

Lopnslo-
I also had a huge relief when my thyroid was removed. I have Graves disease, and my thyroid had been making me sick for so long that having it out was truly a blessing. I have another battle to fight now with thyroid replacement meds, but I am still glad to be rid of that sick gland!

I also thought I was a complete mental case in the midst of my thyroid disease. Super anxious, then bipolar like mood swings, and then depression when I went hypothyroid. It's been a rollercoaster ride, but I just keep sticking to treating my thyroid. Doc tried to get me on anti-depressants as well, but I would prefer to see if I can treat this without them first.


----------



## Andros

stlthyroid said:


> The normal range for TSH range is .20 to 4.0.
> 
> Mine was .80
> 
> T3 range was .25 to 4.4. Mine was a 3.9
> 
> The thing that scares me is that this main goiter was not visible six months ago, and now its slightly larger than a golfball. I've had one ultrasound, and they told me I had multinodular goiters, I think 8 in all, with seven of them over 2cm. My FNA is this wednesday. I am seeing an otolaryngologist who specializes in thyroid disorders, and he is giving me the "lets wait and see what the FNA turns up, and we will go from there". I just wish somebody would be honest with me and say, hey, given all these symptoms, and the fast growing mass in your neck, its looking like we are probably going to have to take out your thyroid and all of these goiters.
> 
> I also have an autoimmune disease(vitiligo) but the doctors don't seem to pay that a lot of credence.
> 
> Pretty damn scared right now


Ah,ha!! Vitiglio................yes! I have that as well. I think that you may have to have your thyroid gland extricated. Anything in that sort of condition and fast growing does need to come out.

However, FNA is the first sensible step to take.

Hurry up Weds! We need to know and I hope you will let us know as soon as you know!


----------



## stlthyroid

I will definitely keep everybody posted after my FNA on Wednesday. The more research I do, the more I think I have hyperthyroidism. Six months ago I started having bad tinnitus(still do), I developed a panic disorder, felt extremely anxious all the time, and my skin on my hands began to peel constantly(even in good weather). I also constantly had the urge to urinate, even when I didn't have to, and from time to time, would have heart palpitations.

Like I said, I have yet to meet with an endo yet, because the first step was working with a doc to get the FNA, but I seriously hope to get this under control.

I pray that it isn't cancer, but if it is, I hope I get the form that is highly curable


----------



## Andros

stlthyroid said:


> I will definitely keep everybody posted after my FNA on Wednesday. The more research I do, the more I think I have hyperthyroidism. Six months ago I started having bad tinnitus(still do), I developed a panic disorder, felt extremely anxious all the time, and my skin on my hands began to peel constantly(even in good weather). I also constantly had the urge to urinate, even when I didn't have to, and from time to time, would have heart palpitations.
> 
> Like I said, I have yet to meet with an endo yet, because the first step was working with a doc to get the FNA, but I seriously hope to get this under control.
> 
> I pray that it isn't cancer, but if it is, I hope I get the form that is highly curable


In my first post to you I did indicate that I thought you were hyper. Whatever is going on is in the early stages. I can assure that is your biggest coup right now and nearly all thyroid cancers have a high recovery and survival rate.

I am sorry you have to endure this. That is why we are here. So that you don't have to walk this road alone.


----------



## stlthyroid

Can anybody give me insight on some questions for the Radiologist today who is doing my FNA? I would like to be as informed as I can be, and I was just wondering about specific questions I should ask him about my nodules.


----------



## Andros

stlthyroid said:


> Can anybody give me insight on some questions for the Radiologist today who is doing my FNA? I would like to be as informed as I can be, and I was just wondering about specific questions I should ask him about my nodules.


Not sure you will get much info from the person who does the FNA but you will from the Pathologist. You may get comments as they do the procedure but I would not take them to the bank. The only opinion that really counts is the pathologist in my humble opinion.

Good luck and we will all be anxious to hear from you. When you get home; ice packs, ice packs. Helps a lot! That is "if" you have discomfort. Some don't.


----------



## stlthyroid

Okay, so I don't have much new information after my FNA today, but here is what I know. The radioligist told me that what he was seeing from the 3d ultrasound was not characteristic of what he typically sees with cancer, because he said my entire thyroid was covered with nodules, which he said typically decreases the risk of them being cancerous. Of course he had to cover himself by saying that the pathology report was the best means of telling.

He also said this, the largest nodule is on my ismus measuring 3.9 cm by I think 3.0 cm(not sure on the second number).

He said my thyroid is Diffusely enlarged, and that there are so many nodules that its difficult to tell where some begin and others end.

They poked my 17 times only on the main nodule.

I truly hope that there is some sort of plan of action from this point with the doctors. The last thing I want to hear is that they just want to "watch it".


----------



## Andros

stlthyroid said:


> Okay, so I don't have much new information after my FNA today, but here is what I know. The radioligist told me that what he was seeing from the 3d ultrasound was not characteristic of what he typically sees with cancer, because he said my entire thyroid was covered with nodules, which he said typically decreases the risk of them being cancerous. Of course he had to cover himself by saying that the pathology report was the best means of telling.
> 
> He also said this, the largest nodule is on my ismus measuring 3.9 cm by I think 3.0 cm(not sure on the second number).
> 
> He said my thyroid is Diffusely enlarged, and that there are so many nodules that its difficult to tell where some begin and others end.
> 
> They poked my 17 times only on the main nodule.
> 
> I truly hope that there is some sort of plan of action from this point with the doctors. The last thing I want to hear is that they just want to "watch it".


I don't want to hear that either.

Also, this is the radiologist comment, NOT the pathologist's findings? Am I understanding this correctly?


----------

